# Other Makes : 6000ZK LSV/NEV SPARK-EV Electric Vehicle - Model 6000ZK NEW!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Oct-03-2007 12:18:22 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

